# Outdoor enclosure on concrete



## Creedence

Hi everyone, I've had my Russian for just over a week and am about to begin his outdoor house. However, the majority of my backyard is concrete, the exception being a pool and a redwood deck area. I'm looking for suggestions on the best way to go about building his pen (the best material, etc). My main concern is it turning into a swamp, haha. I live in northern California, if it's relevant. Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## wellington

The best place would be not on concrete. If you can't do that. Make him a box out of wood. Make it with tall enough sides that you can put plenty of dirt in it and plantings, water dish, hides, shade etc.


----------



## Creedence

I would fill it with dirt/coir and such, still bad? I really hate this all concrete thing, haha. Will deff go wooden box if I have to though! He's itching to go outside without me constantly hovering over him, haha.


----------



## Tyrtle

You could build a box much liked a raised garden bed and add some 2x4 or 2x2s on the bottom to raise it just above the concrete which would allow for some drainage below the box. Like this:







or this:






Then add some landscape fabric in the bottom and fill about halfway with your choice of organic soil, etc. This would allow drainage without losing the soil out the bottom.


----------



## Creedence

Awesome, thanks. Plans shall commence tonight


----------



## austinSOLO

wow thats a really good idea, thank you


----------



## Tyrtle

I bought mine from someone on Craigslist, because I'm not very handy. Pics.

This is his basic box:





This is what mine looks like filled. (Mine is not on concrete, but it would work on concrete because it has runners on the bottom that would raise it above the concrete and allow for draiange below.)


----------



## austinSOLO

so there is no bottom? where would the water go if you had a bottom to it?


----------



## Tyrtle

There is a bottom, but the bottom is not water tight. It's wood that allows water to seep through the gaps between.


----------



## lynnedit

If the concrete gets hot, make sure you add a lot of plants on one side, and consider using a wide plank along one short end to add shade. Perhaps a patio umbrella, lol?


----------



## ascott

> I bought mine from someone on Craigslist, because I'm not very handy. Pics.



Is that an 8 x 4 x 2?


----------

